# [Review] Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS - Der Schwarze Schneesturm?



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

*Review*​ 


*Noiseblocker*​ 


*BlackSilentPro PLPS*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit 1 Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach, sondern bin seit 10 Jahren PC-begeistert, dass versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Noiseblocker* für die Bereitstellung der zwei BlackSilentPRO PLPS Lüfter.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *Corsair*, *be quiet!* , *EA* und *Exceleram* für die Unterstützung bedanken.




*Zum Unternehmen*

Das Unternehmen Noiseblocker [NB] wurde im Jahre 1998 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland.
Noiseblocker hat sich auf Lüfter und Technologien im Silent-Markt spezialisiert – wie sich schon dem Namen der Firma entnehmen lässt.Noiseblocker ist eine Untermarke der Blacknoise Technology Group. 1999 griff Blacknoise erstmals das Thema „Silent-PC“ auf. Im Jahre 2000 führte dies zur Hausmarke Noiseblocker.
Noiseblocker bietet heute ein breites Sortiment an Lüftern und Silence-Zubehör für eure PC’s.
Auch verfügt Noiseblocker über jede Menge Know How und eigene Patente. Somit ist diese Firma zwangsläufig in der hervorragenden Lage, immer wieder neue exklusive Produkte auf den Markt bringen zu können.



*Informationen zum Test*

Passend zur Jahreszeit und dem Verwendungszweck der Lüfter, hab ich mir wieder ein frostiges Motto einfallen lassen.

*„Der Schwarze Schneesturm für euren PC?“*

Was die BlackSilentPRO von Noiseblocker auszeichnen klärt mein Test.



*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS im PCGH-Preisvergleich* 

*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS auf der Noiseblocker-Webseite *



*Was ihr so findet*


Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die technischen Raffinessen ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die technischen Raffinessen anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 


*I.Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

Die technischen Raffinessen
Die Montage der Lüfter

*III. Der Test*

Das Testsystem
Der Tischaufbau

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkkeitskühlung

Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir die Review mit den Äußerlichkeiten.



*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Noiseblocker liefert die BlackSilentPRO-Lüfter passend zur Namensgebung in einer schwarzen Schachtel aus.
Diese ist mit einem Sichtfenster versehen und gewährt euch so einen ersten Blick auf eure neuen Lüfter.
Auf der Front sind die wichtigsten Features des Lüfters vermerkt: Eine geringe Startspannung und ein Hinweis auf die 6-jährige Garantie.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Die Features in einer Tabelle:​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf den Seiten der Verpackung finden wir zusätzlich die Kontaktdaten – für den Fall, dass ihr Fragen zum BlackSilentPRO-Lüfter habt.
Auf der Rückseite finden wir in einer Tabelle die technischen Daten aufgelistet und einen Hinweis darauf, dass die BlackSilentPRO-Lüfter Serie in Zusammenarbeit mit der Community von HardwareLUXX entwickelt worden sind. Die technischen Daten könnt ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Features und die technischen Daten auf der Verpackung des Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO machen richtig neugierig auf den Inhalt der Verpackung. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOYIp2IRRiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Die BlackSilentPRO PLPS Lüfter sind passend zu ihrem Namen komplett in schwarz gefärbt - das wirkt sehr edel. Die Verarbeitung ist wie von Noiseblocker gewohnt auf einem hohen Niveau: keine scharfen Kanten, kein billiger Kunststoff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sofort fällt uns das doch etwas sehr kurz geratene Anschlusskabel auf: „Wie schließ’ ich diesen Lüfter denn nur an? „ - wird euch sicher durch den Kopf gehen.
Und schon sind wir bei einem der ersten Spezialfeatures, ihr habt bei den BlackSilentPRO PLPS Lüftern die Möglichkeit zwischen zwei verschiedenen Kabellängen zu wählen. Je nach vorhandener Distanz könnt ihr entweder das 500 mm oder das 200 mm Kabel verwenden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die beiden Lüfter setzen auf das bewährte PWM-Verfahren (Pulse Width Modulation) zur Regulierung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Des weiteren sind die Lüfter auf einen perfekten Luftstrom optimiert, um eine optimale Kühlung zu gewährleisten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die technischen Raffinessen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Auf den ersten Blick war ich doch überrascht, was man alles an so etwas „Trivialem“ wie einem Lüfter besser machen kann als andere.
Im folgenden findet ihr eine genauere Auflistung der Spezialitäten in einer Tabelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Montage der Lüfter*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Die Lüfter sind ohne Probleme zu montieren. Sowohl beim Gehäuse-Einbau, als auch bei diversen Kombinationen mit Kühlern verschiedenster Bauart, gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten.
Eine Besonderheit der Montage der Lüfter besteht darin, das diese nicht mit üblichen Lüftermadenschrauben fixiert werden, sondern mit normalen Kreuzschlitzschrauben und einer Kontermutter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Schraube selbst wird zusätzlich noch durch einen Gummidübel vom Rahmen entkoppelt um die Schwingungsübertragung zu reduzieren.
Der mitgelieferte Silikonrahmen lässt sich super einfach montieren: dazu müsst ihr einfach die Nasen des Silikonrahmens in den Lüfter stecken.
Der Silikonrahmen sorgt nämlich dafür, dass keine Luft an dem entstehenden Spalt austritt und erzwingt auf diese Art, dass der Luftstrom den beabsichtigten Weg nimmt. Dadurch wird der Wirkungsgrad noch einmal verbessert, was besonders im Hinblick auf Wasserkühlungen interessant ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Idee mit dem doppelten Versorgungskabel ist eine echte Erleichterung wenn es um das Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse geht.



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach dem theoretischen Teil kommen wir zum praktischen Testen unter Alltagsbedingungen.
Für den Test habe ich mir zwei Kühler geschnappt: einmal den Corsair H80 und den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced.
Diese habe ich sowohl auf dem Tischaufbau als auch im Xigmatek Elysium mit vier verschiedenen Lüftern getestet. Die Daten der fünf Lüfter habe ich euch in folgender Tabelle zusammengefasst:
Hierbei handelt es sich um die Herstellerangaben laut den Datenblättern:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit ihr wisst, welches Testsystem den BlackSilentPRO Lüftern zur Seite stand, hier eine kleine Tabelle dazu:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Einsatz einer Luftkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit dem Test auf dem Tischaufbau.
Dieser dient dazu, die Leistung des Lüfters ohne den Luftstrom im Gehäuse festzustellen,
da dieser doch meist erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Minderung der Temperaturen bewirkt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Im folgenden findet ihr nun die Temperaturmessungen der verschiedenen Lüfter in verschiedenen Szenarien


*Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zunächst ein Diagramm, das den Betrieb bei 6V Lüfterspannung auf dem Tischaufbau zeigt.
Verwendet wurde der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced. Die farbigen Balken zeigen den Noiseblocker Multiframe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun das Diagramm bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12V bei allen Kontrahenten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Als nächstes ein Diagramm, das den be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced zusammen mit den vier Lüftern bei einer Spannung von 6V im Gehäuse zeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dasselbe Szenario wie oben, nur haben die Lüfter diesen Durchgang mit 12V absolviert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei der in meinem Test eingesetzten Wasserkühlung handelt es sich um eine der neusten Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair auf dem Markt. Getestet wurde mit Lüfter-Doppelbestückung, wobei es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, den Luftstrom zu lenken:
Im ersten Fall saugt einer der Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse in den Flüssigkeitskühler-Radiator, der zweite bläst dann die erwärmte Luft aus dem Radiator in die Umgebung: der übliche Betrieb, der Standard-Fall.
Im zweiten Fall wird die Richtung des Luftstroms umgedreht: ein Lüfter saugt aus dem Umgebung frische Luft in den H80-Radiator, ein zweiter bläst die erwärmte Luft dann in das Rechner-Gehäuse: unüblich, aber machbar.

Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln.
Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus der Umgebung in das Gehäuse führt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das nächste Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln.
Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:

Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung

Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.

Damit ihr euch ein Bild von der Lautstärke machen könnt, habe ich natürlich ein kleines Video vorbereitet.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbskiUxYr8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Kommen wir zum Resümee der Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS Lüfter.
Noiseblocker beweist auch mit dieser Lüfterserie wieder einmal, das Kühlleistung auf hohem Niveau nicht laut sein muss.
Neben der guten Kühlleistung sind für meine Kaufempfehlung auch die Befestigung ohne die störrischen Madenschrauben und das tolle „Kabelmanagement“ am Lüfter verantwortlich.
Durch die Montage der Lüfter mit Schrauben und Kontermuttern bleibt einem der Einsatz von roher Gewalt beim Festschrauben erspart: das schont Nerven und Gesundheit.
Die Kabellänge bestimmt der Benutzer selbst und hat somit in Abhängigkeit von der Gehäusegrösse verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Gestaltung.
Verarbeitungstechnisch sind die Lüfter top - da gibt es nichts zu Meckern.
Ein besonderes Feature bildet wohl der PWM-Anschluss: damit lassen sich die Lüfter über das Mainboard regeln.
Lediglich der Preis kann als Kritikpunkt aufgeführt werden, aber für Qualität musste man schon immer etwas mehr bezahlen und das wird wohl auch so bleiben. 

Von mir gibt’s eine klar Kaufempfehlung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Für die Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS heißt das natürlich Gold-Award!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS im PCGH-Preisvergleich *

*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS auf der Noiseblocker-Webseite *





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*

[/FONT]


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

Abend liebe PCGH'ler,

hier meine neue Review über die Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS, hoffe sie gefällt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## L-man (16. Januar 2012)

WOW Luftdurchsatz 40-1000 m³/h  da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Januar 2012)

L-man schrieb:


> WOW Luftdurchsatz 40-1000 m³/h  da bin ich aber mal gespannt.



Du meinst wohl 40-100 m³/h bei 12V alles andere wäre reine Utopie.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

Danke , schon verbessert .

Wer weis was es in Zukunft gibt


----------



## type_o (16. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes Review! 
 Und zu den Lüftern braucht man eigentlich auch nix mehr sagen.  

MfG type_o


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

Danke , joar sind sehr gute Lüfter.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2012)

sehr ausführliches schön gemachtes Review in dem sicher viel Arbeit steckt. 
 Nur was die Diagramme selbst angeht, so finde ich die ganzen Temperaturwerte relativ uninteressant, wenn man sie nicht ins Verhältnis zu passenden Lautstärkewerten setzt.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

Danke ,

das Problem hierbei ist, das ich das technisch noch nicht realisieren kann.

Wobei ich sagen kann, das diese Lüfter selbst bei 1500 U/min angenehm ruhig sind, man hört nur ein leichtes Rauschen.


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2012)

Hab ich vollstes Verständnis für, ich kenne auch alle getesten Lüfter. Mein Kommentar war lediglich als konstruktive Kritik zum Test selbst gedacht.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2012)

elohim schrieb:


> Hab ich vollstes Verständnis für, ich kenne auch alle getesten Lüfter. Mein Kommentar war lediglich als konstruktive Kritik zum Test selbst gedacht.


 
Klar, ich weis .

Aber mal sehen ob man das nicht umsetzen kann


----------



## manizzle (17. Januar 2012)

gebt ihm dann halt n job pcgh ....


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für das Lob


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Gutes Review!

Eine Frage dazu : Konntest du die Lüfter auch mal mit 'ner Lüftersteuerung testen? Hast du da Nebengeräusche festgestellt?

Danke!


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2012)

Danke ,

jap hab ich, in wie fern meinst du Nebengeräusche?

Beim Regeln in geringere Drehzahlbereiche?

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Ne, immer. Nur bei 100% ist der Luftstrom lauter als das Klackern selbst. Wenn ich das Teil aber ans MoBo anschließe, klackert der nicht ..

Gruß.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2012)

Okay, mhm also ich hab auch an einer Lüftersteuerung kein klappern, was hast du für eine?


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Diese hier : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Naja, anfangs war's nicht da. Fing leider erst später an.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann liegt es nicht an den Lüftern.

Bekommen sie den genug Saft?


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Bis zu 30 Watt auf vollen Touern und 2.5 A pro Kanal.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2012)

Mhm kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen ich schau mich mal um ok!


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich hab auch selbst nichts gefunden .. Dennoch nett von dir. ^^


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2012)

Ich leite deine Frage mal an Noiseblocker weiter


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

Alles klar. 
Danke dir.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (14. August 2012)

Danke für das schicke Review . Hab 3 x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PLPS im Gehäuse verbaut ---> angenehm leise und guter Luftdurchsatz


----------



## Jarafi (17. August 2012)

Danke , freut mich das ich helfen konnte.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------

